
Music labels sue Charter, complain that high Internet speeds fuel piracy - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/03/music-labels-sue-charter-complain-that-high-internet-speeds-fuel-piracy/
======
ChristianGeek
Just as paved roads fuel smuggling.

------
olliej
Ok, so it's not specifically high speed internet (I mean it is, but that's not
the argument):

* Charter charges more money for more bandwidth (duh)

* Charter is slow to respond to copyright allegations (with the standard lack of evidence or proof)

Therefore charter's business model is based on encouraging piracy. Obviously
no customers are wanting a high bandwidth connection to compensate for the
ludicrous amounts of bandwidth used by the advertising on media companies'
streaming services.

------
namlem
Who even still pirates music? And why would high speeds enable piracy of tiny
audio files that were easy to pirate even on an 800 kbps kbps connection.

~~~
sieabahlpark
Yeah, but you can pirate in parallel with more bandwidth. Why pirate one movie
when you can pirate several dozen with a gigabit line?

It's all a matter of making it slower so they have more time to issue the
copyright claim.

------
Fjolsvith
They forgot to point out that simply by connecting pirates to the Internet,
Charter is facilitating piracy.

